# Robert J Babich-Norman Rha



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey everyone, I am looking for information concerning Robert Babich and Norman Rha.

They had a school in California, San Jose area I think, in the 60's and 70's. It was a Kang Duk Won school.

I am looking to see if any of the old timers might of heard anything about them. This is more for my own studies.

Thanks


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 5, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> Hey everyone, I am looking for information concerning Robert Babich and Norman Rha.
> 
> They had a school in California, San Jose area I think, in the 60's and 70's. It was a Kang Duk Won school.
> 
> ...



Two of my mentors, Roger Greene (deceased) and Jim Stewart were students of Mr. Babich in San Jose. 

Roger Greene was promoted to 9th degree in KDW a few years back by the current head of the system.


----------

